# [ati-drivers & xorg-server] files collisions

## bouyafa

Bonjour, 

J'ai souhaité mettre à jour ma Gentoo, et je rencontre un soucis avec le driver ati (proprio) et xorg. Du moins je pense. J'étais en xorg-server version stable après avoir fini mes mises à jour, mais j'avais perdu le DRI. Après plusieurs recherches infructieuses, j'ai démaské xorg et sa bande, et installé le tout. Seulement depuis rien ne va mieux :] Et c'est peut être pour ça que javais un soucis avec la version stable.

Je m'explique plus clairement. 

Lorsque je souhaite installer les derniers ati-drivers, réclamés par xorg-server  ~x86, l'installation de ceux là plante : 

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Installing x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.561
> 
>  * checking 125 files for package collisions
> 
>  * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other
> ...

 

J'ai donc essayé de les désinstaller avant de les update, et là resurprise : 

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo emerge -C ati-drivers
> 
> WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:
> 
>         /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name
> ...

 

Donc je ne saisi pas l'erreur retournée, je pensais qu'une déinstallation aurait suffit. 

Alors soit je suis en xorg-stable, et je perd le DRI : 

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
> 
> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
> 
> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
> ...

 

(Notez que dans ce cas là mon login manager demarre mais aucun bureaux)

Ou soit je demaske xorg-server, et comme noté ci dessus, c'est encore plus le caca. 

En attente d'avis éclairés ... 

Merci

----------

## gregool

Salut, 

pour avoir DRI moi j'ai trouvé que ça :

```
[I--] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r9 (2.6.25-r9)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 (0) 
```

avec ce combo ça va marcher.

maintenant si tu as besoin d'un noyau plus recent pour du materiel ou autre, il va falloir vivre sans DRI ou attendre un peu que tout ça se stabilise...

ou trouver une autre solution, il ya un patch prevu a la base pour ubuntu qui permet d'installer les derniers ati-driver sur un noyau 2.6.26, chez moi ça ne fonctionnait pas comme je voulais, tu aura peut etre plus de chance.

Bon courage

----------

## bouyafa

Suite des évènements ... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.561
> 
>  * ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ...  [ o
> ...

 

J'ai voulu rebooter .. ne sachant trop que faire ... et depuis c'est fabuleux :

 *Quote:*   

> INIT: Id "c1" respawning too fast: disable for 5 minutes
> 
> INIT: Id "c2" respawning too fast: disable for 5 minutes
> 
> INIT: Id "c3" respawning too fast: disable for 5 minutes
> ...

 

Du coup je ne peux même pas me loger en term, le clavier reste muet. Et plus rien ne se lance sur le display 7 (F7).

C'est de mieux en mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## gregool

houla! tu peux poster ton /etc/inittab ?

----------

## bouyafa

Le voilà, mais il m'a l'air tout à fait correct.

 *Quote:*   

> livecd gentoo # cat /etc/inittab 
> 
> #
> 
> # /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up
> ...

 

----------

## Trapamoosch

Essaie de regarder ces deux bugs :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=238686

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237785

----------

## bouyafa

Bien ... Après un chroot via le liveCD, j'ai downgrader tout mon xorg-server en pensant revenir à une situation plus stable ... que néni  :Smile: 

Lorsque je reboot, la machine boot 'correctement', jusqu'au login : 

 *Quote:*   

> This is reload.bastion.fr 'Linux i686 2.6.24-gentoo-r4) "the time"
> 
> reload login : 
> 
>  This is reload.bastion.fr 'Linux i686 2.6.24-gentoo-r4) "the time"
> ...

 

Donc je peux me loger quelques secondes entre deux de ces messages, mais je me fais directement déconnecter. Autrement dit ma machine et devenue inutilisable ... 

Je suis en version stable d'xorg-server, et aucun driver ati d'installé pour le moment ... Je n'y compends plus grand chose ...

J'ai regardé les bugs concernant ati-driver-8.561, et j'ai les même messages sur des versions moins récentes ... 

Lors d'un dmesg sur ma machine, avant de me faire 'déconnecter' j'ai entrevu ceci dans dmesg : 

 *Quote:*   

>  RPC: failed to contact local rpcbind server (errno 512).
> 
> 

 

bon vraiment là c'est la memerde ...

----------

## bouyafa

Ce matin je suis revenu sur une version stable d'xorg, une version stable des ati-drivers ... le soucis REchange, en fait la machine boot bien, aucun message d'erreur, elle lance mon login manager, entrance, mais je n'ai qu'un écran noir, qui clignote comme si elle faisait plusieurs tentatives. En fait tout ne compile pas sur xorg, genre x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev et x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa des éléments clefs dans l'affichage  :Very Happy: 

Désolé je n'ai plus le log de ceux ci, j'ai relancé un emerge -DNuavt world actuellement. 

J'arrive parfaitement à me chrooter via le liveCD mais là je ne voie plus quoi faire. Ca sent le sapin ou quoi ?

----------

## gregool

tu peux essayer de renseigner vesa dans la rubrique VIDEO_CARD de ton make.conf.

tu vires les ati-drivers et tu relances un emerge -uDNa world et ça devrait corriger le tir.

quand tout sera carré tu pourra de replonger dans le pb d'ati-driver.

la solution que j'ai posté plus haut fonctionne, il y en a peut etre d'autres qui m'ont echappées...

----------

## bouyafa

j'ai déjà tout repassé en stable 

 *Quote:*   

> [I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 (0)
> 
> [I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (0) 

 

Depuis la machine boot correctement j'ai récupéré le prompt. Je peux me reloger tout nickel ... J'ai donc fais la désinstallation des ati-drivers, mais j'ai eu le droit à la même erreur que précédemment

 *Quote:*   

> Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface...ln: creating symbolic link `./libGL.so': Le fichier existe.!! 
> 
> Error: Failed to create //usr//lib/libGL.so
> 
> /var/tmp/binpkgs/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment: line 2975: 256
> ...

 

Ensuite j'ai emerge -DNuavt world sans installer les ati-drivers. Après j'ai voulu finir avec revdep-rebuild qui m'a reconstruit quelques paquets, mais certains restent en berne, avec une erreur un peu ennuyeuse : 

 *Quote:*   

> checking for GTK - version >= 0.99.7... yes
> 
> checking OpenGL... no
> 
> checking Mesa... no
> ...

 

J'ai ça sur quelques paquets comme evas aussi. J'ai fais un rm /usr//lib/libGL.so, mais rien ne change non plus.

```
$ sudo revdep-rebuild -p

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Found existing 5_order.rr

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot --pretend media-plugins/libvisual-plugins:0.4

x11-libs/evas:0

x11-libs/gtkglarea:1

x11-libs/gtkglarea:2

x11-libs/vte:0

x11-misc/rss-glx:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/libvisual-plugins-0.4.0-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/evas-9999 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.2.3-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.14 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/rss-glx-0.8.1-r4 

 * Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild

.

```

Donc emerge ne réclament plus que ces paquets, mais d'un autre coté je n'ai toujours AUCUN affichage sur F7. j'ai recompilé Entrance également. Si je tente un startfluxbox, voilà les logs de X : 

 *Quote:*   

>  (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)
> ...

 

Pas étonnant puisque je n'ai plus ce driver ... Que faire je tourne en rond =)

----------

## gregool

comme ecrit au dessus, un update systeme avec vesa dans ton make.conf ça devrait corriger tes pb.

ensuite tu pourra repartir sur du propre pour installer ati-driver.

----------

## bouyafa

Mais j'ai toujours eu vesa dans mon make.conf, en plus de fglrx.

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/make.conf 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built 
> 
> this stage
> ...

 

et j'ai déjà testé d'enlever radeon, au cas ou ils feraient conflits ensemble.

----------

## gregool

ne laisse que vesa, ça va recompiler xorg avec avec USE="vesa -fglrx"

sinon tu ne vas jamais t'en sortir

----------

## bouyafa

Bien je n'ai laissé que vesa ... -DNuavt world tout ça ... Rien ne change le display sur F7 reste muet de chez muet. 

xorg a bien compilé ormis ce message de fin :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Error: Unrecognized option: (none)
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6/temp/environment: line 3284: 20943 Processus arrêté        eselect opengl set ${OLD_IMPLEM}
> ...

 

Les logs de Xorg ... 

 *Quote:*   

>  sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
> ...

 

----------

## gregool

 *bouyafa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les logs de Xorg ... 
> 
>  *Quote:*    sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> ...

 

il essaie de charger fglrx, tu es sur que xorg a bien été compilé avec le USE flag -fglrx?

----------

## Gaby

 *gregool wrote:*   

>  *bouyafa wrote:*   
> 
> Les logs de Xorg ... 
> 
>  *Quote:*    sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> ...

 

et modifié le xorg.conf pour changer le driver ?

----------

## gregool

oui c'est sur, par prudence je dirais même relancer un X -configure pour avoir un xorg.conf tout neuf tout propre

----------

## titoucha

Le module fglrx n'est pas supprimé par la désinstallation du paquet ati-drivers il faut l'enlever à la main

----------

## bouyafa

Re,

Oui bien sûr j'ai refais la conf d'xorg, viré les modules à la mano recompilé décompilé enlevé remis, tout purgé mon X avec simplement vesa pour driver etc etc ... et laissé tombé. Merci quand même pour votre aide c'était bien sympathique.

A bientôt  :Wink: 

----------

